# Cut pad ...



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

He is just about the prettiest thing I have ever seen... I have a poodle file and he just made the cut....lol


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

He is one regal-looking boy, that's for sure, even with a boo-boo on his foot.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas does this ALL. THE. TIME! It's only ever a problem if all the skin gets ripped off his stopped pads (that weird sticky-outie pad on the back of the front leg) so I may start wrapping his front legs during hikes.. Good boy for Russell for being drama free about it!


----------



## Huxtable (Feb 19, 2012)

yea i must say even though he's hurt, he sure does look *darn good*! bandage sock and all 

i love his collar too, it looks great with his short clip


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

He is very handsome as always, but especially so in this photo, now I want a brown boy as well!


----------

